# E-card



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know if it's possible to purchase an e-card at Terminal 3?

I'm there on Monday and was hoping to organise one if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No I do not believe so. They said there were multiple locations they could be purchased at but I went to a number of the banks that were listed and none of them had nor knew anything about them. 

Post office has them.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a desk at Terminal 1 but never seems to be manned, or Dnata on SZR.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Did mine a few weeks ago, had to go to terminal 1 departures. Upstairs on the right hand side. The office was well manned (ladied??) think its opens after 10am. Only took 5 minutes or so, would definately recommend it and cant believe i didnt get one sooner. 

Came back from KL last weekend and the smugness of being able to walk past very long immigration queue's and out in seconds is worth the fee alone!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The annoying thing is that for the e-Gate card, you need to have your photo and fingerprints linked to your card as well as your passport and visa and the whole process from start to having the card in your hand takes 5 minutes.

Well, that's not the annoying part. The annoying part is, why can't the Emirates ID Card process be so easy? It's exactly the same information!


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

I understand that children do not get e-gate card. SO what happens when you want to go past the gate with your children? Are they allowed to go through or do you have to go to the queue?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

It was ages ago but I got my emirates ID activated as an egate card in T3. After you go through passport control, turn immediately right, follow down the corridor and you'll see the business class passport control gates. At the far side of them is a desk where they can do it for you. Or at least they did then!


----------

